# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ πλοιάρια στα κανάλια της Βενετίας (Vaporetto Veneziano ACTV)

## nautikos

Εκτος απο τις πασιγνωστες γονδολες, σημα κατατεθεν της _Βενετιας_ αποτελουν και τα κλασσικα* vaporetti*, τα οποια στην κυριολεξια οργωνουν καθημερινως τα μεγαλα καναλια της και εξυπηρετουν χιλιαδες κοσμου. Τα σκαφη αυτα ανηκουν στην *ACTV* ( _Azienda del Consorzio Trasporti Veneziano_ ), τον αντιστοιχο_ ΟΑΣΑ_ της Αθηνας. 

Η λειτουργια τους ειναι ακριβως ιδια με αυτη ενος λεωφορειου. Υπαρχουν πολλες γραμμες, καθε μια εχει ενα συγκεκριμενο αριθμο στασεων. Οι στασεις ειναι μικρες ειδικα φτιαγμενες μαουνες, με σκεπαστρα και στασιδια αναμονης, ενω περιφερειακα ειναι επενδυμενες με παχυ ελαστικο για την αποφυγη συγκρουσεων και τριβων με τα βαπορεττα.

Τα βαπορεττα που κυκλοφορουν ανερχονται σχεδον στα _150_ και ειναι διαφορων τυπων και χρονολογιων κατασκευης. Μερικους απο τους πιο γνωστους τυπους διακρινονται στις παρακατω φωτο απο το www.simplonpc.co.uk







Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια, προτιμω τον τυπο της πρωτης φωτο και κυριως τις εξωτερικες θεσεις της πλωρης. Μαλιστα εκει υπαρχει σχετικη πινακιδα που ενημερωνει τους επιβατες οτι πρεπει να παραμενουν καθιστοι γιατι αλλιως παρεμποδιζουν την ορατοτητα του τιμονιερη. Αλλο ομορφο μερος ειναι τα καθισματα της κυκλικης πρυμνης και αν αρχισει το κρυο και η υγρασια, το εσωτερικο προσφερει ανεσεις αρκετα καλες για ενα πλοιο-λεωφορειο.

Αυτο που μου εκανε θετικη εντυπωση ειναι η ολη οργανωση και η ακριβεια στην εκτελεση των δρομολογιων. Τολμω να πω οτι ηταν το ιδιο ισως και περισσοτερο ακριβη σε συγκριση με το δικο μας μετρο, αν και εκει οι περισσοτερες γραμμες ηταν 24ωρης εξυπηρετησης. Σε καθε σταση υπηρχουν αναλυτικοι χαρτες με ολες τις διαδρομες και ηλεκτρονικοι πινακες που ενημερωνουν για τα πλοια που αναχωρουν με ακριβεια λεπτου!. Επισης απο αποψη καθαριοτητας ηταν επισης πολυ καλα.

Το εισητηριο ειναι βεβαια ακριβο (6 ευρω) αλλα αν προκειται να κανεις πολλες διαδρομες συμφερει μια ειδικη καρτα με την οποια ''αναλωνεσαι'' στις βολτες και στα ατελειωτες πλαγιοδετησεις-μανουβρες στις πλωτες στασεις. Σε γενικες γραμμες εξυπηρετουν φοβερα και εχουν την πλακα τους :Very Happy: . Αν πατε Βενετια καντε καμια βολτα και με αυτα ,εκτος απο τις γονδολες.

----------


## kalypso

P1010208.jpg

να και η στάση επιβίβασης-αποβίβασης.

----------


## xara

Εχουν και άριστη πλεύση, στα, συνήθως ταραγμένα καναλια και ειδικώτερα στην Τζιουντέκα, που είναι και το πιο φαρδύ κανάλι και εχει έξοδο στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μια από τις Βενετσιάνικες παντόφλες:

----------


## vinman

*...Βαπορέτα της Βενετίας...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106943

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106942

----------


## vinman

*Βαπορέτο της εταιρείας Alilaguna!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107011

----------


## vinman

*Dora*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119558

*Princess of Dubrovnik*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119557

*Prince of Venice*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119556

----------

